# Horsefly and others



## davholla (Sep 1, 2021)

Horsefly on my arm.Hutchinson's Bank, TQ 37808 61948



EF7A4356_Horseflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bee Hutchinson's Bank Nature Reserve, New Addington,TQ 37808 61948



EF7A4394_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Caterpillar Hutchinson's Bank,TQ 37808 61948



EF7A4387_Caterpillarv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Gatekeeper, Pyronia tithonus, Hutchinson's Bank TQ 37808 61948



EF7A4464_Gatekeeperv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bee or wasp, Hutchinson's Bank TQ 37808 61948



EF7A4457_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Male Marmalade Hoverfly  Episyrphus balteatus TQ 40100 68716



EF7A4323_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice set  careful with those Horseflies though  i got bit last year  not nice


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice set/variety and good job on catching the last critter in flight.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 2, 2021)

Very nice set! Well done on #1. #3 as well.


----------



## Donde (Sep 5, 2021)

Another fine set.


----------

